# Awesome car?



## NNA (Aug 22, 2003)




----------



## BlackoutSpecV (May 8, 2002)

its doing fairly well by all acounts. You can read more about it in the NPM issue.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

I'll agree. Massively massaged QR25 to make good, reliable power.


----------



## wwmjax (Mar 24, 2003)

its got roll bars in it for christ's sake... i think that says alot


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

wwmjax said:


> *its got roll bars in it for christ's sake... i think that says alot *


I could put roll bars in my car. That's not such a big thing.


----------



## olsaltybastard (May 11, 2003)

I think the Lamborghini Diablo is an awesome car. That thing up there is a really neat (but wrong wheel drive) econobox.


----------



## simeronbugh (Aug 22, 2003)

Tastefully enhanced, IMO.


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

chimmike said:


> *I could put roll bars in my car. That's not such a big thing. *


So could anybody else, what's your fucking point??


----------



## wwmjax (Mar 24, 2003)

but its sponsored by Nismo... i dont think its gonna be a riced out sentra.... i mean come on... oh yeh... and it puts out about 260 horses.... so i say again... the roll bars say alot


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

Adam said:


> *So could anybody else, what's your fucking point?? *


well, since you so gently put it that way, my "fucking point" 
is that roll bars aren't that big a deal. I've got a friend with full bolt ons in a GA16DE and he's got a roll bar. Big whoop.

that was my "fucking point" Adam. Thanks.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

wwmjax said:


> *but its sponsored by Nismo... i dont think its gonna be a riced out sentra.... i mean come on... oh yeh... and it puts out about 260 horses.... so i say again... the roll bars say alot *



it's the Speed World Challenge race car dude, it's not a show car, not someone's toy. Check out NPM for more info. He just placed first in a recent race, iirc beat out a beamer that usually wins.


----------



## wwmjax (Mar 24, 2003)

so are you saying im right... or ... im right.... ha ha ha.... whatever


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

here's the article:
http://www.nissanperformancemag.com/september03/teamrtr/


----------



## Bror Jace (Apr 26, 2003)

*PD's Sentra*

Yes, that's PD Cunningham's Realtime Racing Sentra SE-R.

These cars are part of the Speed World Challenge Touring class race series. These are production based cars with full sheet metal ... not tube-frame built race cars with "dress up" carbon fiber or fiberglass coverings.

http://www.world-challenge.com/

The engines are stock-based and normally aspirated ... but they are pushed to the limits. Each car has a brand new engine for each (~20-25 lap) sprint race.

This car has not done really well this season ... until that last race where PD Cunningham led from the pole to win it. It's been in the top ten most of the time but PD Cunningham is the series' defending champion and he got there driving an Integra Type-R last year. This year he's had some bad luck and some "teething" problems like pins breaking in the shifter linkage, clutch failures, etc ...

Expect this car to kick butt in the series from this point on, though.

If the Realtime guys aren't in front, it's often a Mazda Protege or possibly a BMW 3-series which leads. I think Bill Auberlain in a BMW 3 series is in the points lead.

I LOVE this series. can you tell?


----------



## tekmode (Feb 22, 2003)

moved to b15


----------



## mercer_diamond (Aug 1, 2003)

i saw something about that racing series on spike tv last weekend but they didnt show the sentra they were just talking about the rsx they got in the series and a little bit about the bm


----------



## Silvspec86 (Apr 4, 2003)

the Cunningham race aired on the speed channel a few weekends ago...one race and i'm hooked on the series, i mean you have full race spec Se-Rs, 3-Series, proteges, integras and RSXs clobberin each other, whats not to like? anybody know when the next race is Aired?


----------



## Bror Jace (Apr 26, 2003)

I got hooked on that series many, many years ago (When it was known as "International Sedans" but for the longest time I couldn't find it on TV ... until I got Speed Channel/Vision.  They air every one of the races in a season ... but usually 2-3+ weeks after the event occurs.

Anyway, it's called the Speed World Challenge series ... Touring class. The GT class are faster cars but the field is smaller and there's something about a field of 40+ cars like the ones most of us drive that makes the Touring class that much more appealing.

http://www.speedtv.com/programs/72/

Love to see the Realtime boys. I got a chance to talk to Jerome Zimmerman in 2002 at Limerock. Sorry to hear that he had that fatal motorcycle accident earlier this year.


----------

